# Mice Supplier in Tasmania...???



## AJ Bradley (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello all 
Just joined my name is AJ

Does anybody here on the forum know of any local suppliers of frozen pinkies ect here in Hobart Tas..??

If somebody from Tassie could get in contact with me that would be fantastic.

Buying online is not an option as I only have one juvenile snake and the minimum order from the online mainland suppliers is not really an option..

Any advise is highly appreciated


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi AJ, my suggestion is buy a couple of mice at a pet shop and breed your own. I can sell you a trio of my Supermice but the freight to Tassie would be expensive.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
Have you checked pet stores and reptile supplies stores?


----------



## AJ Bradley (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello, Thanks for the suggestions and advice and hello as well 

I did think of this as an option but I work FIFO 2/1 and don't really want to burden my house mate with caring for a rodent set up tbh while I am away, but the snake care is not a issue for them.

Yes I have checked a few local pet suppliers and from the response I get it just seems that the interest is not to high down here in Tassie regarding this subject so that's why I am here I guess, from what I can gather from having my first look around today its a great little supportive community on here 
Its quite refreshing!!


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2017)

The other option you have is to find someone in the herp community in Tassie that breeds mice/rats.


----------



## AJ Bradley (Dec 1, 2017)

yep exactly, that's pretty much what I'm hoping to find 

I'm assuming this is the place lol


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm not sure how many Tassie people there are on here.
You could try contacting any societies, clubs, or groups down there. Facebook or Gumtree could be options too.


----------



## AJ Bradley (Dec 1, 2017)

yeah thanks, I might run a gumtree add and see how I go, u never know..

Not much reptile action down here it seems, I guess its just the lack of population and the fact that we can only keep our natives here and not allowed any pythons ect from the mainland, and not too many people interested in keeping tigers or copper heads lol

ok well its safe to say now I think that I am the only one in Tasmania out of 500,000 people with an interest in snakes lol

How do I delete this thread so its not junking up the board..?

Thanks guys


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 3, 2017)

what snake do you have? i love elapids, lol.


----------



## AJ Bradley (Dec 4, 2017)

Just one young Tiger


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

AJ Bradley said:


> Just one young Tiger, its a Chappelle Island variety


How does the licensing system work down there? Do you have to do a venomous handling course or anything?


----------



## AJ Bradley (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Scutellatus, no not as such, you just have to apply and be approved for a herp permit basically

This link contains the details if your keen for a quick read mate
http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/wildlife-m...reptiles-in-captivity/herpetology-in-Tasmania

No course needed ect, but I have a current snake handling capture and release certificate atm from my employer, I work on a mine site in the NT
I was trained up by Rex from Alice springs reptile centre, we mainly deal with a lot of Western browns and king Browns or (Mulgas). Just simply capture them and drive away from site and release 

My little Tiger seems quite docile to be honest compared to a fired up king lol


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

That is a good read. I especially like the fact that reptiles can't be purchased or sold and must be given on a free basis. That goes a long way to preventing ridiculous prices being put on reptiles when being sold by breeders trying to make themselves rich and would make for a more tight-knit community. It is good to see a government body interested in the preservation of their reptile species, similar I guess to the Western Australian rules.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

Try talking to wildlife exhibitors that have reptiles. They must have a supplier or breed their own and might be able to help you out.

Depending on where you are I know Wings Wildlife Park breeds their own and they are great people so might be able to help you out.


----------



## AJ Bradley (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks heaps, another good idea
Looks like Chris from Petwave is going to sort me out a one off custom order of just a handful of bags to get me up and running for now

While I sort something out for the long run.

Thanks guys
Highly appreciated


----------

